# Installation de grub gentoo

## ghawa

bonjour à tous!

pendant l'installation de gentoo, au niveau du grub, impossible de lire stage 1 correctement

je tape: grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

reponse: the file /boot/stage1 not read correctly

 comment pourrais-je corriger cela?

merci!

----------

## Franco191075

why don't use stage3?

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo to French.

----------

## lxg

Franco191075: The stages of Grub don't have anything to do with the stages of Gentoo.

ghawa: Bienvenue à Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Tu peux aussi essayer l'installation manuelle de GRUB.

Pour le prochaine fois, je te recommende les forums francaises, où tu peux ecrire en francais.

----------

